# Looking for powered speakers which are able to receive streamed audio



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi.

I have heard such a product exists but unsure of the name of it.

I am looking for a powered speaker that can recieve (via wifi in my house) streaming music from my PC, as well as my streaming SIRIUS satellite radio feed.

Was wondering if anyone knew anything about these types of products. (and what they're called exactly)

thanks


----------

